# Need Help!



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm trying to replace the receiver end plate on my AR... I want to install a rear sling mount in it's place. I can't for the life of me loosen the castle nut to remove the buffer tube and stock. I've tried heating it with a blow dryer... then a heat gun. I'm sure loc-tite has been used, so I thought applying heat would help. But no luck....

Any idea's...?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

A generous amount of WD-40 usually does the trick for me when trying to loosen things that are really stuck. 

If that AR is giving you too much trouble, I'll be glad to relieve you of it. :mrgreen:


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Sure it's not staked?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

A_J said:


> Sure it's not staked?


Nope, it's not.

I'm going to give it another try tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Righty tighty, lefty loosey:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Ya may have to smack the wrench a couple of times (lightly) with a hammer or heavy pliers.
also watch ya dont lose the detent spring for the safety when ya get it loose.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

*Success!*

Success! :smt023

I had to smack the hell out of the wrench with a hammer a few times to loosen it up. Here are some pictures of the new rear sling mount.



















Here is the whole CQD sling mount(s) set up... One located on the free float handguard and the other rear "receiver plate" mount.


----------



## C4iGrant (Apr 24, 2007)

RRA uses loctite (usually red) on their castle nuts. As anyone knows, torque + loctite = gauling. This is of course VERY bad and is how NOT to attach a castle nut.



C4


----------

